# MuSwole research Chems?



## Shady_ltd02 (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with their pct? Just got an order of aromasin clomid and nolva. Came in colored capsules not pills. Wondering if bunk or legit?


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Blitzburgh43 (Sep 27, 2016)

Came across some peptides from this lab. Did you have any results?


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Sep 27, 2016)

Blitzburgh43 said:


> Came across some peptides from this lab. Did you have any results?



I got rid of them instead of taking them and went with different company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzburgh43 (Sep 29, 2016)

Shady_ltd02 said:


> I got rid of them instead of taking them and went with different company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response bro. But yeah
 I understand how new labs pop up all the time but its hard to trust something you can't find a single piece of info on.


----------



## Shady_ltd02 (Sep 29, 2016)

Blitzburgh43 said:


> Thanks for the response bro. But yeah
> I understand how new labs pop up all the time but its hard to trust something you can't find a single piece of info on.



Exactly. I couldn't find any reviews on them so wasn't confident with having it as pct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

